
A new book calls attention to Stanford Ovshinsky and his inventions - davesailer
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/stanford-ovshinsky-might-be-the-most-prolific-inventor-youve-never-heard-of-180970276/?no-ist
======
dang
A couple previous threads:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6543277](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6543277)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17159992](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17159992)

------
deepnotderp
One of my personal heroes, being self-taught and having been a pioneer in
amorphous semiconductor research as well as clean energy technologies.

